# Nation's First 'Underwater Wind Turbine' Installed in Old Man River



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

""We don't require that massive dam construction, we're just using the natural flow of the stream," said Mark Stover, a vice president at Hydro Green Energy, the Houston-based company leading the project. "It's underwater windpower if you will, but we have 840 or 850 times the energy density of wind.""
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/12/hydrokinetic.html


----------

